# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  >  Не устанавливается Internet Explorer 7, 8 (может кому пригодиться)

## serggio

При установке Internet Explorer 8 beta 2 столкнулся с интересной проблемой. Запускается инсталлятор, начинается процесс поиска обновлений, поиск mailware, после чего собственно начинается установка модулей IE,  но тут выдается ошибка установки с крупным красным крестом, и предлагается перезагрузка для восстановления измененных параметров системы. 
После выхода IE 8 RC1, решил снова попробовать установить, при этом решил удалить IE 7. Новая версия как и в предыдущий раз отказалась ставиться,  на рабочем столе появился ярлык, ссылающийся на страницу сайта Microsoft, где описывались возможные пути решения проблемы. После выполнения всех рекомендаций, ситуация в лучшую сторону не изменилась, при этом в логах системных ошибок не появилось никаких ошибок.
После обновления системы было предложено установить IE 7, который я предварительно удалил, но тут началось самое интересное. Предыдущая версия наотрез отказалась устанавливаться, так же выдавая сообщение о не удавшейся инсталляции в самом конце установки и предлагая перезагрузку.
На рабочем столе вновь появился ярлык, со ссылкой на "базу знаний Microsoft" http://support.microsoft.com/kb/917925/ru в котором содержится перечень рекомендаций по устранению проблемы. 
А вот в логе системных ошибок появилось интересная ошибка с кодом 20 и 4373, сообщающая о невозможности записи в системный реестр, хотя пользователь является администратором.

 

Проблема в конечном счете решается путем изменения разрешений для ветки реестра 


> HKCR\Interface\{34A715A0-6587-11D0-924A-0020AFC7AC4D}


Для этого в редакторе реестра находим нужную ветку реестра и нажимая на ней правой кнопкой выбираем "Разрешения"



На вкладке разрешения нажимаем кнопку "Добавить", находим текущего пользователя и добавляем его в список. После этого ставим галочку "Полный доступ" и нажимем применить 



Нажимаем кнопку дополнительно и устанавливаем галочку "Наследовать от родительского объекта разрешения..", после чего нажимаем Ок.



На вкладке "Владелец" в дополнительных параметрах должен появиться текущий пользователь.
После этого Internet Explorer устанавливается без проблем.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## gulin176

спасибо большое!а то не могу понять что за дела такие.кстати вы не поясните что и к чему тут

----------


## serggio

> спасибо большое!а то не могу понять что за дела такие.кстати вы не поясните что и к чему тут


Что именно непонятно? У Вас какие ошибки при установке и какую версию ставите?

----------


## Pili

Error message when you try to install Windows Internet Explorer 8 RC1: "Internet Explorer 8 could not be installed"
По ссылке subinacl тоже эту проблему должен исправить


```
subinacl /subkeyreg HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE /grant=administrators=f
subinacl /subkeyreg HKEY_CURRENT_USER /grant=administrators=f
subinacl /subkeyreg HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT /grant=administrators=f
subinacl /subdirectories %SystemDrive% /grant=administrators=f
subinacl /subkeyreg HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE /grant=system=f
subinacl /subkeyreg HKEY_CURRENT_USER /grant=system=f
subinacl /subkeyreg HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT /grant=system=f
subinacl /subdirectories %SystemDrive% /grant=system=f
```

----------


## serggio

> *Pili* Error message when you try to install Windows Internet Explorer 8 RC1: "Internet Explorer 8 could not be installed"
> По ссылке *subinacl* тоже эту проблему должен исправить


К сожалению он ее не исправляет. Разрешения для группы "Администраторы" так и остается "Read only". Что не порадовало конечно. Пришлось доводить ручками до ума.

----------


## gulin176

ну вот ставил 8 версию и писало ошибку 4373.ошибки 20 не было.хорошо через поиск отрыл ваши записи и исправил.иэ8 установил.я просто восхищаюсь

----------


## Сергей К

Была проблема с IE7 точь в точь. Воспользовался вашим советом и сразу получилось установить. Огромное спасибо за подробную инструкцию. С уважением Сергей К.

----------


## max-up

Спасибо помогло, получилось поставить ИЕ-7. Но теперь когда хочу зайти в ИЕ выбивает ошибку "Порядковый номер 11 не найден в библиотеке DLL iertutil.dll".
Помогите плз исправить чтоб работало.

----------


## serggio

> Спасибо помогло, получилось поставить ИЕ-7. Но теперь когда хочу зайти в ИЕ выбивает ошибку "Порядковый номер 11 не найден в библиотеке DLL iertutil.dll".
> Помогите плз исправить чтоб работало.


Попробуйте деинсталировать IE7, удалите все файлы в папке C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer и установите заново. А что с IE8 - не пробовали устанавливать?

----------


## max-up

Так ИЕ8 вроде токо бетка. Или я не прав??

----------


## Rampant

21 февраля в корпорации Microsoft была собрана финальная сборка сборка броаузера Internet Explorer 8, получившая номер 8.0.6001.18691, сообщает Wzor.net. При этом уточняется, что Internet Explorer 8 уже скомпилирован для всех платформ и для всех локализированных систем, и что он уже доступен партнерам компании Microsoft в виде отдельных файлов-инсталляторов.

Сообщается также, что в самом скором времени (конкретно - вечером 24 февраля) как английские, так и русские версии Internet Explorer 8 для Windows Server 2003 x86 - x64, Windows Vista x86 - x64 и WindowsXP x86 появятся в открытом (но не официальном) доступе в интернете. 

По поводу Internet Explorer 8 для Windows 7: финальная версия IE 8, вероятно, будет включена в релиз-кандидат Windows 7 RC Escrow. 

Что касается официального представления финальной версии Internet Explorer 8, то оно состоится, скорее всего, на конференции Mix2009, которая откроется 18 марта.
статья

----------


## SDA

> Так ИЕ8 вроде токо бетка. Или я не прав??


 Internet Explorer 8 (IE Release Candidate 1 (RC1)

при установленном релизе апдейтом будет обновлен при появлении финальной версии Internet Explorer 8.

----------


## max-up

*serggio, Rampant, SDA* Всем спасибо!!! :Beer:  Очистил полностью комп от ИЕ7 :Diablo:  и поставил ИЕ8. Все работает как часы. :Cheesy:

----------


## Толик

Спасибо) Наконец то поставил. По ощущениям гораздо быстрее IE7

----------


## avsdeg

serggio, большое спасибо.

----------


## serggio

> serggio, большое спасибо.


Не за что.  :Smiley: 
Кстати, со вчерашнего дня доступна для загрузки финальная версия IE8 с официального сайта Microsoft.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/int...r/default.aspx

----------


## Edmaster

Проделал те же операции... Мне выдаётся та же ошибка, впрочем, при установке IE7, выдаётся то же самое. Попробовал установить IE8, который вчера скачал, тот же красный крест. Журнал системных ошибок выдал ту же ошибку - 4373, правда в описании числится запись - "Отказано в доступе", думаю это то же самое, ведь код ошибки, как я понимаю, привязан к конкретной системной ошибке. Во вкладке "Разрешения" также, как и у всех здесь, не числился текущий пользователь, установил... в дополнительно, во вкладке Владелец, установил имя текущего пользователя (расположенного в нижнем окне) в строку - Текущий владелец этого элемента. К сожалению, ничего не помогло. Попробовал установить IE7, - такая же история. Checkbox - "Наследовать от родительского объекта...", был активирован по умолчанию... мне не пришлось самому устанавливать флажок.

Ведь должна быть причина вследствие которой не устанавливается приложение... И я убеждён, что дело здесь в реестре...

----------


## serggio

> Ведь должна быть причина вследствие которой не устанавливается приложение... И я убеждён, что дело здесь в реестре...


А вы из под учетной записи с правами администратора ставите? Попробуйте дать разрешешение для пользователя на всю ветку реестра.

----------


## Edmaster

> А вы из под учетной записи с правами администратора ставите?


...не совсем понял?!




> Попробуйте дать разрешешение для пользователя на всю ветку реестра.


На всю ветку, имеется ввиду - interface? То есть HKCR\Interface\... на все значения? Только что посмотрел. Он  по умолчанию активировал все значения папок в папке Interface для текущего пользователя...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

...не совсем на все. Глянул подробнее...  :Smiley:  Но открывая вкладку "Разрешения" непосредственно для папки Interface, стоит тот же текущий пользователь.

----------


## serggio

> ...не совсем понял?!


 Пользователь входит в группу администраторов или нет? 





> На всю ветку, имеется ввиду - interface? То есть HKCR\Interface\... на все значения? Только что посмотрел. Он  по умолчанию активировал все значения папок в папке Interface для текущего пользователя...


На всю ветку HKCR\

Как видите из ключа реестра, вы меняете разрешения для текущего пользователя. Побробуйте зайти под Администратором, и установить под ним. Если не получается, проверьте снова разрешения в ветке реестра для "Администратор"

----------


## Edmaster

> Пользователь входит в группу администраторов или нет?


Да, входит.






> На всю ветку HKCR\


Имеется ввиду конкретно добавить в "Разрешения для HKCR" текущего пользователя. Там стоят все, как видно на скрине...





> Как видите из ключа реестра, вы меняете разрешения для текущего пользователя. Побробуйте зайти под Администратором, и установить под ним. Если не получается, проверьте снова разрешения в ветке реестра для "Администратор"


В том то и дело, что для группы Администраторы разрешения деактивированы по умолчанию, и активировать их невозможно.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## serggio

> Имеется ввиду конкретно добавить в "Разрешения для HKCR" текущего пользователя. Там стоят все, как видно на скрине...


Добавьте текущего пользователя, под которым залогинились! И дайте ему права на изменение реестра.
Нажмите кнопку "Добавить", затем "Дополнительно", затем "Поиск", в списке найденых учетных записей и групп выберите пользователя, он появится рядом со "Все", установите галочку "Полный доступ".
Таким же образом выберите "Администраторы" и те же действия, и затем повторите для "SYSTEM"

----------


## Edmaster

Я добавил только текущего пользователя. На вкладке Владелец для текущего пользователя оставил Администраторы, но проблем не возникло, потому как эта учётная запись входит в группу Администраторы. Всё прошло на ура!  :Smiley:  Спасибо, serggio. У меня SP2, вследствие чего какие-то новые возможности в новой версии, возможно, не будут работать. Но стоять всё равно должен...

Может правда есть смысл добавить также Администратора и SYSTEM...

Интересно, сколько ещё народа сидят на 6-ом? Ведь, наверное, есть такие?

Ещё раз благодарю... :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 5 часов 37 минут*

Как уже отписал, всё нормуль, вот только чего-то иконка IE то нового образца - 8, то образца IE6. :Wink:

----------


## notsaint

А вот у меня не выходит никак. И дело не в Акробате. Я его деиснталлировал. И вот лог, который получается у меня




> [ie8.log]
> 0.422: ==================================================  ==============================
> 0.422: 2009/08/24 15:11:11.796 (local)
> 0.422: c:\cf9243f4eba57b6e88411aeedc17dc89\update\update.  exe (version 6.3.15.0)
> 0.500: Hotfix started with following command line: /quiet /norestart /er /log:C:\WINDOWS
> 0.516: In Function GetReleaseSet, line 1240, RegQueryValueEx failed with error 0x2
> 0.547: IECUSTOM: Scanning for proper registry permissions...
> 2.047: IECUSTOM: Unwriteable key HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MAIN\FeatureControl\FEATURE_RESTRICT_FILE  DOWNLOAD
> 2.047: IECUSTOM: Unwriteable key HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\MAIN\FeatureControl\FEATURE_RESTRICT_FILE  DOWNLOAD
> ...

----------


## PavelA

Права Администратора есть?

----------


## uka

Кажется у меня самый тяжелый случай. Перепробовал всё, что сказано выше, все права есть, а установка IE8 все равно не завершена (красный крест). SP3 - установлено. Вот лог-файл:

138.531: DoInstallation: Installing assemblies with source root path: f:\241ff0c5d4bd39958e44b98ca6\
138.531: Num Ticks for Copying files : 44890
143.703: DoRegistryUpdates:UpdSpInstallFromInfSection Failed for ProductInstall.GlobalRegistryChanges.Install error: 0x5 
143.703: INF_REGISTRY Failed
143.703: DoInstallation:DoRegistryUpdates failed
143.922: Отказано в доступе.
143.922: Установка "Internet Explorer 8" не завершена.

Нажмите кнопку "OK" для восстановления исходного состояния и отмены произведенных изменений.
143.922: Запуск процесса:  C:\WINDOWS\ie8\spuninst\spuninst.exe /~ -q -z
188.422: Software Update Rollback has completed with return code 0xbc2.  This rollback requires a reboot.
188.422: Установка "Internet Explorer 8" не завершена.

Обновление "Internet Explorer 8" выполнено частично, что может нарушить работоспособность.
188.422: Update.exe extended error code = 0x5


Где же все-таки зарыта эта собака?

----------


## Virtual

*uka*, 
вот сдесь! 


> 143.922: Отказано в доступе.


решение:
1.изничтожить всех вирусов, антивирусов, и твикеров системы.
2. найти ключи в реестре с которых были сняты права. (RegMon тебе в помощь, и мониторить где инсталятор ИЕ отошьет по правам в реестре).

----------


## pig

Acrobat Reader стоит?

----------


## notsaint

> Права Администратора есть?


 Есть.  В сущности проблема решилась несколько другим способом - по аналогии с невозможностью установки сервис-пака 3 для Windows

----------


## residentevil2009

я делаю все точно как написанно в инструкции, но когда в разрешениях жму ок мне выдает что неудалось внести изменения рзрешиний, отказанно в доступе. Не подскажешь в чем может быть проблема

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> я делаю все точно как написанно в инструкции, но когда в разрешениях жму ок мне выдает что неудалось внести изменения рзрешиний, отказанно в доступе. Не подскажешь в чем может быть проблема


- в какой именно инструкции?..
- пользователь под которым 'делаю все точно' из числа Администраторов?..

----------


## residentevil2009

По инструкции Serggio, да пользователь под которым "делаю все точно" Администратор. :Sad:

----------


## Alex Plutoff

> По инструкции Serggio, да пользователь под которым "делаю все точно" Администратор.


- а если так?..

----------


## residentevil2009

Спасибо, теперь этой ошибки не выдает но браузер все равно не устанавливаеться

----------


## Agata

Сергей, спасибо огромное! Всё сразу получилось.

----------


## Forward7

Помогите, плиз, кто может. Ситуация такая. 

Хотел подключить интернет банкинг, который работает только с осликом. Там подгружается и устанавливается active-x и только с этим приложением по идее должен работать и-банкинг. 

Но, сцуко, изначально что-то там не пошло, доступ в интернет-банк не открывался. Саппорт ничем помочь не смог: все настройки, какие надо было, я установил, и ни хера не работает. "Попробуйте, - говорят, - поставить ie7 вместо 8". 

Я психанул, и попытался деинсталлировать этот гребаный ослик. В итоге он и не удалился и не запускается теперь из папки program files/internet explorer 

Кое-как нашел портативный ie8 - он работает, но, сцуко, у него окно настроек не открывается. Вернее открывается и тут же исчезает, как не было. Короче, ни хера не настроишь его. 

И, блять, по новой ослика установить не удается, пишет "Невозможно установить, потому что на данном компьютере установлена более новая версия internet explorer" Словно издевается, пля!

И в меню деинсталляции этого ослика нет, и реестр не дает от него почистить, и установить фиг установишь. Всё через жопу! 

Сорри за маты, но уже просто сил нет. Может, кто подскажет, где здесь копнуть, чтобы решить проблему.

----------


## Matias

Как удалить или отменить установку Internet Explorer 8.
Рекомендации из этой статьи выполнили? Я имею в виду действия под заголовком "Альтернативные указания"?

----------


## Rene-gad

+ Matias


> Хотел подключить интернет банкинг, который работает только с осликом. Там подгружается и устанавливается active-x и только с этим приложением по идее должен работать и-банкинг.


Странно,однако, что банк привязан к такой общепризнанно небезопасной технологии. Попробуйте Firefox с насадкой IE Tab.

----------


## Matias

> Попробуйте Firefox с насадкой IE Tab.


IETab не совместим с FF 3.6. Можно поробовать воспользоваться Coral IE Tab или принудительно установить IE Tabс помощью Nightly Tester Tools.

----------


## Forward7

> Как удалить или отменить установку Internet Explorer 8.
> Рекомендации из этой статьи выполнили? Я имею в виду действия под заголовком "Альтернативные указания"?


Хм, этой темы я не нашел почему-то. Спасибо большое - получилось переустановить ослика.




> Попробуйте Firefox с насадкой IE Tab.


Не знал о такой возможности, надо попробовать.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*

Класс, с Coral IE Tab сработало! Блин, знал бы о такой возможности, не убил бы столько времени на это ie.

----------


## ergo

Разнообразие проблем с установкой поражает...

На одной машине инсталлятор IE7 в процессе жаловался, что не может скопировать admparse.dll в конечную папку.

Решилось ручным копированием с заменой в C:\Windows\System32\ нужного файла из временной папки инсталлятора (в корне жёсткого диска). При завершении программы установки временная папка автоматически удаляется, так что если мы видим сообщение о неудаче, то сначала копируем файл, а после уже выходим из установки.

На машине по соседству инсталлятор вообще ни на что не жаловался, но и установку не завершал. В системном журнале появлялась лишь надпись об успешной установки обновления.

Запуск установки с ключом /log:<путь к папке для логов> дал побольше информации. В частности, в файле NLSDownlevelMapping.txt в конце обнаружилась строка "17.000: Failed to copy spupdsvc.exe to system32"

Переименование файла C:\Windows\System32\spupdsvc.exe решило проблему. Так же это может помочь при установке SP3.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anatoliyrnd

Если стоит DrWeb снимите галочку в разделе настройка->расширенные с пункта "Запрещать модификацию важных объектов windows", мне это помогло. 
P.S. отключение всех компонентов ДрВеб и "чистая загрузка" без антивирусника в данном случае не поможет.

----------

